# The first step?



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Every morning I wake up at about 5 am to a vicious anxiety attack that lasts about 45 minutes until my meds kick in. This morning I was surprised to find myself waking up at 7:30....with NO ANXIETY!!! I waited for it to come and it never did. I'm so happy! I'm still DR but this is my first step towards recovery!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

Talking is a wonderful thing, keep talking on here =)


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Don't worry, Em. I'm not going anywhere.  This has been such a wonderful place for me that even if I do make a full recovery, I'll be sure to stick around with you guys!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

invisible.ink said:


> Don't worry, Em. I'm not going anywhere.  This has been such a wonderful place for me that even if I do make a full recovery, I'll be sure to stick around with you guys!


Awww, thank you... you da woman!


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

And you da man, Em! lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

invisible.ink said:


> And you da man, Em! lol


we da people! =DDDDD!


----------

